# GIVE ME YOUR DESERT RECIPES NOW!!!!



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys, i would like you all to tell me what you do for pudding (if any) when your trying to cut. the best ive seen is but have not yet tried is protein powder, egg whites and a little milk to make protein pancakes. any of your recipes would be great. please remember im trying to cut so if pudding is a real bad idea just say, i can handle it lol.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Honestly no idea if this is suitable for your diet but

get some pure peanut butter from myprotein.com mix it with some porridge oats, compact it into a backing tray, leave in oven for a while, and you have some healthy flapjack


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

get urself some usn protein desert here have a link http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NTAMVQ/ref=asc_df_B004NTAMVQ9079994?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B004NTAMVQ


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

hmmmm desert ideas eh?! well first of all you will need ALOT of sand.....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Quark and sugar free jelly crystals, or whatever low carb flavoring you can throw in.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Marks and Spencer vanilla cheese cake


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Best low carb recipe ive used is for protein pancakes.......

3 eggs

scoop of protein - flavour up to you but i use chocolate.

Mix these togethor until smooth like pancake mix. Put a small amount into a warm frying pan, cook for 30 seconds on each side. Dont have the pan too hot as makes pancake go too crusty, i like mine gooey on the inside.

Sauce:

Scoop of choc protein

Teaspoon of cocoa power

Teaspoon of splenda

Put the cocoa powder and splenda in a small glass, add a small amount of hot water and mix with a spoon, add more water depending on how thick or runny you want it.

Put pancake on plate and poor the sauce over it, lovely stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> get urself some usn protein desert here have a link http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NTAMVQ/ref=asc_df_B004NTAMVQ9079994?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B004NTAMVQ


I got some of that, its well nice. :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> get urself some usn protein desert here have a link http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NTAMVQ/ref=asc_df_B004NTAMVQ9079994?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B004NTAMVQ





Thunderstruck said:


> I got some of that, its well nice. :thumb:


Looks good but... Am I missing something?!

Per 35g serving

267 Kcals

26.7g protein

1.9g crabs

0.8g fat

Doesn't seem to add up...

http://www.usn.co.uk/product/Protein-Shakes-Meal-Replacements/Protein-Dessert-454g/149


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Looks good but... Am I missing something?!
> 
> Per 35g serving
> 
> ...


it costs 20 quid for a 454gram tub??? mg:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

ebay. £15


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I got it when it was BOGOF!


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I got it when it was BOGOF!


Yh likewise mate, but they was out of chcoclate :'(


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> hmmmm desert ideas eh?! well first of all you will need ALOT of sand.....


no you wouldnt


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> no you wouldnt


a BIT OF SAND??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> a BIT OF SAND??


a desert doesnt have to have sand in it  quick google and apparently only 20% of the worlds deserts have sand in them. I will share that fact for free, if you want any more PM me


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Per 35g serving

267 Kcals

26.7g protein *x4 = 106.8 calories*

1.9g carbs *x4 = 7.6 calories*

0.8g fat *x9 = 7.2 calories*

= 121.6 calories

Unless I'm messing something or being stupid...?!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> a desert doesnt have to have sand in it  quick google and apparently only 20% of the worlds deserts have sand in them. I will share that fact for free, if you want any more PM me


PM Sent :2guns:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> Per 35g serving
> 
> 267 Kcals
> 
> ...


I'd have thought crabs would be more calorific.

Funny thing to put in a dessert too.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I'd have thought crabs would be more calorific.
> 
> Funny thing to put in a dessert too.


  lol


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Aaron_88 said:


> Hey guys, i would like you all to tell me what you do for pudding (if any) when your trying to cut. the best ive seen is but have not yet tried is protein powder, egg whites and a little milk to make protein pancakes. any of your recipes would be great. please remember im trying to cut so if pudding is a real bad idea just say, i can handle it lol.


Never have puddings, too busy stuffing myself with other stuff.


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Never have puddings, too busy stuffing myself with other stuff.


do you get sweet cravings? i was just wandering if people did it whilst cutting or just forgot about sweet stuff all together.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> a desert doesnt have to have sand in it  quick google and apparently only 20% of the worlds deserts have sand in them. I will share that fact for free, if you want any more PM me


i dont want to pm you cause i have no money for more facts, can you share me some new free ones cause we friends:turned:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bigjuice said:


> i dont want to pm you cause i have no money for more facts, can you share me some new free ones cause we friends:turned:


I sent thunderstruck 10 cracking desert facts, maybe he will share them for free?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

so the speling polise are out in forse agian


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Unflavoured protein powder + mullerice.

Not low carb/cal but fekin delicous.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Mix quark and protein powder of your choice.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Per 35g serving
> 
> 267 Kcals
> 
> ...


Bump... This is bugging me know as I've just brought a tub and label must be wrong...!!! :cursing:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> so the spelling police are out in force again


yes.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump...


----------

